# Are These Pieces Too Similar?



## Play Some Music (Nov 23, 2014)

Is Elgar's Cello Concerto and Sibelius's Violin Concerto In D Minor too similar?
I would like to use them for figure skating, but I don't want to programs that sound the same.

Thanks.





 (Elgar)





 (Sibelius)


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Play Some Music said:


> Is Elgar's Cello Concerto and Sibelius's Violin Concerto In D Minor too similar?
> I would like to use them for figure skating, but I don't want to programs that sound the same.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


I am a little perplexed - I don't hear any similarity.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the Sibelius Violin Concerto is along with the Bartók 2, the greatest violin concerto of the 20th century. The former's rhapsodic sweep is incredibly thrilling.

The Elgar Cello Concerto puts me to sleep.

So, for me, not similar at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome to TC btw. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Well the Sibelius Violin Concerto is along with the Bartók 2, the greatest violin concerto of the 20th century.


Pssst...Shostakovich... Just sayin'.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

No, I can’t hear any similarity either. I don’t think the Elgar is suitable for skating to, it’s really for just listening to without distraction.


----------



## Play Some Music (Nov 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Well the Sibelius Violin Concerto is along with the Bartók 2, the greatest violin concerto of the 20th century. The former's rhapsodic sweep is incredibly thrilling.
> 
> The Elgar Cello Concerto puts me to sleep.
> 
> So, for me, not similar at all.


Would Elgar's Violin Concerto be a better choice than his Cello Concerto?
My concern is that it would be too similar to the Sibelius piece. Maybe his Elgar's Violin Sonata Instead?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Play Some Music said:


> Would Elgar's Violin Concerto be a better choice than his Cello Concerto?
> My concern is that it would be too similar to the Sibelius piece. Maybe his Elgar's Violin Sonata Instead?


For me, Elgar's violin concerto is his finest work and one of the greatest violin concertos ever. It's only sin: it's a bit too long.
I love every performance with Yehudi Menuhin as soloist.

However, I don't hear any similarities between the Sibelius and the Elgar. Two great, but very different concertos, IMO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Play Some Music said:


> Is Elgar's Cello Concerto and Sibelius's Violin Concerto In D Minor too similar?
> I would like to use them for figure skating, but I don't want to programs that sound the same.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Go with the cello concerto, similar, not at al. 
just my two cents


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I would have thought that _for the general public_, any two pieces of late-Romantic orchestral music would be considered "similar", more or less by definition.

I think you may be asking the wrong crowd.


----------

